# Black Cruze in Rochester?



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't think he's on here


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Where on Scottsville Road? Toward Scottsville or Rochester? You must have been either going through the fields or on that long straight next to the river, as those are the only good passing opportunities on that road. Unless you're by the airport, that is.


----------



## Red Dragon (Feb 16, 2012)

I was headed toward Rochester from Jefferson Road. I was leaving the autocross at RIT.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

I was in that area around then. But i don't have rims or the dual exhaust.


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

Haven't seen that one around town. I am turning in my 2011 2LT this week for a 2013 LTZ with all the goodies, swapping my mini h1 retrofit of course.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

We should all do a nice little photoshoot one of these weekends I'm in town. Would be nice to shoot more than just my car for once. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Red Dragon (Feb 16, 2012)

Don't know how cool my stock Eco would look.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

As long as it's clean it'll look good. Especially parked next to 5 others. Worst comes to worst we can photoshop in a big wing and some vinyl decals

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Red Dragon (Feb 16, 2012)

I've ALWAYS wanted something to slow my car down!


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

I saw maybe close to 45 Cruze's today... They apparently sell well in the Rochester area.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Roccityroller said:


> We should all do a nice little photoshoot one of these weekends I'm in town. Would be nice to shoot more than just my car for once.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Get the word out.. I'd come down.


----------

